# 1952 Schwinn with a locking fork?? Liberty?



## jimsbeercans (Jun 20, 2017)

*I bought this from a shady character anyway, so didn’t believe a word he said.
Here is my pics and any info will help. By the SN A44?? its a late 1952 frame date. No idea what model. Just a LIBERTY Chicago Supply badge. It has the AS springer, tank with no guts, and a locking fork. Didn’t see this in the catalogues so is it original?? 
Just a seat pan with no covering and ND rear hub. I see the rear rack has the wrong frame brace. Home made..
Fire away with info or comments.
I’m leaving it as-is. Like the way it rides and has the patina look.*


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 20, 2017)

more pics


----------



## dongski80 (Jun 20, 2017)

are you parting it out or if you wanna sell the tank?


----------



## Tikibar (Jun 20, 2017)

dongski80 said:


> are you parting it out or if you wanna sell the tank?



If it's not on the For Sale page, I would assume he's just asking about it and wants help identifying it.

I don't see a 1952 *serial number* for A44, maybe '51 or '53? care to post the whole number? There might be a clue on the chain guard. Can't quite read it, but looks like there could be the remnant of a BF Goodrich decal?

Here's a whole bunch of info on the *Chicago Cycle Supply Liberty right here on the Cabe*


----------



## fattyre (Jun 20, 2017)

Flip those seat guts so you don't dent up the seat pans.  I don't know about you, but 200 lbs of me can easily bottom out those seats.  That also appears to be a pretty small cog on the rear wheel.  Beast mode will be full time with that gear ratio!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 20, 2017)

Is that blue in the rust on tank I see, or just reflecting from top bar?

Wholesale bikes didn't always fit Schwinn's own named product, which could have a different sprocket, fork, seat  and or chain guard without a guard specifying Schwinn's own brand name.  so, you could have a bit of a hybrid, Deluxe Hornet and or of Schwinn's wholesale 'Specials' B/C all the colors match. The only difference would be,   As you can see in this 1951 Hardware store's  catalog, rather than Schwinn's name it's an LD19SF with different guard and sprocket. 1952 Schwinn's cat doesn't have the exact model but, they called em Hornets in 52. So I think, it would make yours a LD19SF. and or; deluxe or special, 'up-graded'  'Hornet'/hybrid.

Incidentally, in this catalog, all of Schwinn's wholesale bikes are called 'Ace's"





Catalog photo '_borrowed_' from eBay seller's auction)


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks for all the info. Will post the SN in the morning. Can't read it all but will try the lead pencil trick and see if it is readable. I think there is only 5 digits. Never thought about the seat pan and will handle that also. That makes me feel good as the cyclelock might be period correct,


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 21, 2017)

Here are the pics for the SN. I messed up a little! It looks like E44550 on the bottom shell.


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 21, 2017)

1952------09/25 to 09/30 ------- E42997 ------------------ E52559

It's in 48 too but not that paint scheme on fenders until 1950.

And, I think the stripes on your springer fork are a particularly rare feature. On one hand it denotes a lessor quality bike verses the typical long triangle, (dart) seen on Schwinn's deluxe model Springer forks: Phantom, Panther, Hollywood, Autocycle, Whizzer,  etc. , yet on the other, stripping Springer forks is/has a very low production.  Adding to this when Schwinn catalogs finally illustrated a Hornet Deluxe, it had a long V (dart) verses a triangle. While the striped version is likely, limited only too  Schwinn's wholesale line.
Yet marks yours as uniquely original, and potently, although not documented, But for the year of 1952 of the first Hornet Deluxe  _types_. . Because, like the 55, no triangle, denoting lessor with V (dart) and 1952's without a springer, the fork is striped, it suits a Hornet in this time frame.

Albeit, for the pinheads, who'll fight tooth and nail over a name,  I'd be sticking with something like although, maybe somebody already has names er somtin; Schwinn's wholesale: 'Special/hybrid' Hornet Deluxe _type_.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Jun 22, 2017)

thanks for everyones input so far. I'm going to keep it as found with just a few changes. Seat clamps and the rear rack frame brace. Other than that nothing. So best guess its a Hornet!

Sent Jeff a PM.


----------

